# Bearded Dragon



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is an album of her spending her first day outside in the sun. Definitely surprised by the cellphone camera quality.


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

Cute! This is ours


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Bunny said:


> Cute! This is ours
> 
> View attachment 119938


Cute! My cat is terrified of mine.


----------

